# Moto G.P.



## WillC (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone else getting excited about the start of the new season later today. I'm looking forward to seeing Rossi back on form....and have a little wager with a friend on Marc Marquez beating the lot of them, as his racing seems utterly ruthless. :eek2: Should be fun.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonder if it's broadcast over here?

Isn't Rossi over the hill yet?


----------



## mhenry (Apr 7, 2013)

They are coming to Texas I'm going!


----------



## jer (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoping it is going to be an exciting season. Must have been a hard pill to swallow for Rossi finishing behind a Ducati in qualifying. I think Fox purchased the broadcasting rights for the US so the race should be televised here.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 7, 2013)

This is as close as we get around here.

http://roadamerica.com/Races/RaceInformation.asp?id=240

With that being said it's nice to have the track so close.


----------



## WillC (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, maybe Rossi could be a bit too Mellow these days, but who knows.  We get live footage from the BBC here, last year I bought an on line pass for the Moto G.P. site, it gets quite cheap mid season to watch online and catch up.
Im excited to see what Marc Marquez does over the season, after watching him in the 600's. He was penalized in the final race for shoving people out the way in practice, so he started last on the grid, he then proceeded to shove his way through to the front and win the race. 
lorenzo is on Pole anyway, he's not that slow either.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 7, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> This is as close as we get around here.
> 
> http://roadamerica.com/Races/RaceInformation.asp?id=240
> 
> With that being said it's nice to have the track so close.


Oooh, Road America is a great reason to get up to your neck of the woods some day.


----------



## WillC (Apr 7, 2013)

Ooo that was good I won't spoil anything in case anyone watches it on catch up. Any coverage over your end? You have 3 rounds in the U.s. after all. Looking forward to Texas, Mike you'll have to make a big KKF sign and wave it like crazy:lol2:


----------



## ecchef (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely love motorcycle racing, but have been out of the loop for too long. Last time I really paid attention, Freddie Spencer was attempting a comeback. :O


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 8, 2013)

Ended up watching my Wisconsin boy Matt Kenseth race at Martinsville. That was one boring race. Don't care for the short tracks much. Especially a 500 lapper. (500 lapper, heh, heh. I must be a letch)


----------



## WillC (Apr 8, 2013)

Well it was a good start to the season. Lorenzo was just clinically fast, and stayed out front for the whole race. Rossi ended up coming up through the pack to fight it for 2nd place with Marquez, the young blood. It was some exciting stuff.
I like watching the senior GP's, the road racing I find most inspiring. The north west 200 and the TT, seems to take a special sort of lunacy The North west 200 is next month in northern Ireland, would like to go and watch sometime. basically, elbow to elbow doing 200mph on dusty irish lanes.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 8, 2013)

This documentary put me in awe................ http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2011/Trailer+for+feature+length+MotoGP+Documentary+Fastest


----------



## WillC (Apr 8, 2013)

Ooo yeah, that looks good. If you have not already seen it the TT one, closer to the edge is awesome stuff too.


----------

